# Canadian Immigration Information



## Irfan.qursh (Apr 28, 2021)

*Hello Everyone,*

I am new in this forum and I would like to apply for Canadian immigration with my family. Here, I am bit confused who should be main applicant for the immigration process. Please find below details :

*My Profile : 

Age* : 31 years and 5 months.
*Qualification* : Bachelors in Telecommunication Engineering ( 4 Years program)
*Work Experience* : 5 Years 
*Occupation* : Security Analyst. 

*My Spouse Profile :

Age* : 30 Years.
*Qualification* : Bachelors in Architecture Engineering (5 Years Program)
*Work Experience* : 2 Years as a "Architect" and 1.5 years as a "Art Teacher in University"

Please suggest should I consider her as a main Applicant *OR* Should I create two profiles for immigration process.

Also, Please share some recommended sites for "How to apply for Canadian immigration step by step"

Regards,
Irfan


----------

